# Fear Aggression (towards men, knocking, and strangers)



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi!

So I have a 10 month old German Shepherd pup named Scout. I've had her since she was 3 months and I've socialized her with all sorts of people, dogs, etc.

About a month ago I noticed that she was starting to become very aggressive towards men. Whenever a man has approached her to pet her, she would back away and bark nonstop at them. I've been having them crouch down to her level, not rush her, and I'll give her treats and also have them give her treats. This usually works pretty well.

She also has been VERY protective of the house lately (I live with two other girls) and whenever any of us come home, she barks like crazy until she sees that it's us - then she stops barking. But whenever friends or delivery people come by, she will not stop barking at them. She rushes towards the door or towards the people and barks at them until they either go away or we try to introduce them to her with treats.

I'm getting a trainer sometime this week to help with this behavior since it has gotten increasingly worse. For instance, the other day my friend was holding Scout on a leash near our house and two guys walked past her on the sidewalk without trying to pet her or anything. Then she barked and lunged at one of the guys and bit his shirt (I was absent for all of this, so not sure if me not being there made her even more fearful? Or if she was trying to protect the home?). Everything was okay and nobody got hurt, but I definitely want to fix this behavior before it could get worse. And today, one of our guy friends (who she knows and has met before) knocked on our door. She went absolutely nuts (as always when someone knocks) and I opened the door so that she could see who it was (since this usually makes her stop barking). Instead, she kept growling and barking ferociously as if she didn't remember him. She also has started barking at girls who enter our house as well - which she never used to do.

Scout is my first puppy, and even though I'm going to get a trainer for this, I would also love input from people who've perhaps had this problem. Even though she barks, I never EVER thought she would bite someone, but after the incident the other day, I'm not taking any chances. Any advice until I get the trainer? Thank you!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

First hopefully you found a "Balanced trainer" and not a Click and Treat type?? If they say anything about a harness...walk away! 

My standard list of links can be found here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

For the people issue see "The FearDogBlog" and "Who Pets..." note of caution with "Who Pets," however! The only part of the essay that is important is the "ignore people/dogs" and move on and "No sorry you can't pet my dog!" The rest of it is a bit extreme! That was brought to my attention, so I bring it to yours! 

Most likely the trainer will have you use a Prong Collar if used properly it won't harm your dog! Don't use one myself, I use a Slip Lead Leash, but no matter whatever you use the walk and principle behind it should look like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv75lADEbRM

And you should train the "Place Command" and do "Sit on the Dog" those can be found here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6818801-post4.html

Keep people "out" of you dogs face and I would stop trying to "lure" folks into her face with treats! That will change nothing and put family, friends and your dog at risk!

No you can't pet my dog is not a crime! My guy is safe in public but no I don't let people pet him...strangers are not his thing.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

First off, welcome to the GSD owners club (and all the baggage that comes with it)!

These dogs are certainly a breed of their own (the same can be said for other dogs too). But they deserve special attention when it comes to training and socialization, above and beyond say what a lap dog or more traditional "family dog" might require.

Please note that posters like myself, and Chip, will provide advice, but ultimately *you need to find a credible trainer whom you trust to provide training guidance.* We can't give you accurate training feedback or advice via the internet, it simply isn't realistic. Make sure that the trainer you hire has extensive experience with the GSD breed...there are many self-proclaimed dog trainers out there who really don't know how to deal with this breed, and all of its nuances.

All that being said, my initial impression (again take it with a grain of salt) is that your dog is demonstrating loyalty/protective instincts towards strangers who enter your house. If the dog was just barking and holding his/her ground and retreating, that would likely indicate nervousness. But the fact that the dog barks and charges at strangers would indicate aggression towards strangers who come to the house (which is not totally abnormal for GSD's, they do tend to protect their pack and "den" area).

Does your dog act this way when on walks or meeting people/dogs on neutral ground?

The description of your dog barking and backing away from male strangers does sound like nervous behavior, though. That might be a result of never having been properly socialized with strangers.

I had (still have) a rescued GSD who exhibits very aggressive behaviors towards anyone who comes to my house. I had a bite incident with someone visiting my house within 3 weeks of adopting the dog. My guy is perfectly at ease with stranger dogs anywhere, and stranger humans on walks (unless they approach him too quickly), but at the house he aggressively charges anyone he doesn't recognize. The solution I have adopted to this is 2 fold:

1) I have heavily emphasized and reinforced his stay/heel/recall commands to ensure I can have control of him at all times (on leash and off).

2) I conduct all introductions in a controlled manner, with my dog leashed up. I let the strangers come onto my driveway. My dog will likely bark and start to react (though sometimes he stays still but alert). I give my dog commands and make him focus on me. Once I am sure he is focused and listening to me, I reward him and bring him progressively closer to the stranger. When my dog is acting calm (though he might still be curious/alert) I allow the stranger to give my dog a few treats and the petting soon follows. Note the treats are not used to induce calm behavior, but rather to reward it. When my dog kept up aggressive behavior during past introductions, I removed him from the situation, gave him commands and brought him back in.


I have seen some success with these approaches, but again please note, all dogs are different and the training/socialization methods should be adopted on a case-by-case basis. That's why it is imperative that you find an experienced GSD trainer (not just any old trainer on Craigslist) to come assess your dog.

Don't let this experience get you down. GSD's are amazing dogs, very loyal, very loving. Sometimes they just need a little refinement, but they have a lot of potential.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, for the knocking (which is also an issue I have to work through with my dog), try having friends over (preferably ones your dog has already met) and give your dog practice time reacting to knocks.

Have your friends knock, when your dog reacts give him a 'be quiet command' (i use "enough"). Dogs learn by association, so if your dog finally stops barking, reward her. If the dog doesn't stop, a verbal correction ("no") or physical one (pinch collar) depending on your preferences and dog's responsiveness.

You can also do mock introductions with the volunteer door knockers when the dog has calmed down (I would recommend dog being leashed up even if she has met these people before).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Alot of this is teaching the human at the other end of the leash to be TRUSTED by our pups to be in control of the situation. Without them feeling WE are dealing with the new, possibly scary stuff, many puppies are emotionally completely not able to deal with it at all, so the crazy barking madness is their only way to cope in the hopes it KEEPS THE SCARY AWAY.

And for some reason, seems like us grabbing the leadership role is even more important when we have a GSD puppy then some other breeds. Us being calm. Us being confident. Us being happy to see new people. Us, by the time our dogs are 10 months old, having taken our pups out to meet hundreds (yes that is right) of new people/places/things....

Good book is The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell Welcome | Jan Fennell the Dog Listener really fun and easy read with great tips to help. 

Your issue is NOT a strict 'obedience' issue and shouldn't be treated that way. This is a 'how do I get my dog to see that I am the leader, I will take charge, everything is great in this wonderful land full of unicorns and rainbows'. 

Just starting up 'engagement' activities is a vast help, because a dog can't play and have fun at the same time they are freaked out and worried. So TEACHING them to be 'engaged' puts you in the picture. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *Your issue is NOT a strict 'obedience' issue and shouldn't be treated that way.* This is a 'how do I get my dog to see that I am the leader, I will take charge, everything is great in this wonderful land full of unicorns and rainbows'.


Maybe I am arguing over semantics on this, but aren't 'obedience' training and establishment of 'leadership,' as you alluded to them, one in the same?

Training your dog in obedience makes him/her understand not only how to follow commands but also who issues them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

To me 'obedience' is asking my do to do something 'sit?' and they do it because they have been trained and obedient. It's just something that I ask and they do periodically when asked. 

LEADERSHIP, if I have earned/taught/gained it with my dogs is pretty much just existing all the time in the house, in the yard, and (more importantly?) when out in the world. Always.

So when I'm out walking with my dogs, and something new is coming into view, before ANYTHING ELSE... my dogs look at me.

Not to sit. (obedience)

Not to down. (obedience)

Not to come. (obedience)

But to see how I am reacting to the 'whatever'. My dog's first reactions shouldn't be to react  Instead it should be to look at me, cue from me, behave based on MY behavior. And if I don't seem sure, or haven't notice the new thing  my dog should be maybe getting beside/behind me because they have learned to TRUST I've got it and will handle it and they can chill with that knowledge.

It's alot less stressful a world for my dogs when they don't feel they need to be constantly vigilant and on guard because it's such a scary scary world that someone had put them in charge of...

Rather than the world I want MY dogs to live in, that is a wonderful place with great new people, dogs and places to visit. WITH and beside me cause I've got it! Really. Look to me, and get your guidance from me. And when I say it's ok, it really is!

Interesting read.... http://www.veterinarybehaviorclinic.com/downloads/DominanceFinal.pdf


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dalko43 said:


> Maybe I am arguing over semantics on this, but aren't 'obedience' training and establishment of 'leadership,' as you alluded to them, one in the same?


I agree that they are related, but they are not necessarily the same thing, as MRL explains. Leadership is about your overall relationship, not just when you're asking your dog to do something in particular (obedience), but in general. A good relationship is based on respect and trust, which can also lead to increased obedience.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I think its just semantics at this point that separates us.

When I think of an obedient dog, I don't just expect him/her to obey a command but also to listen to his/her leader and follow intent/guidance (which seems to be what you refer to as 'leadership').

Though I understand why you might distinguish between the 2, in my view, they should be one in the same. The dog should obey his owner, not just because he heard a command and is conditioned to follow it, but because he inherently trusts his owner and wants his approval/praise.

I would say that a dog who is good at following commands but doesn't respect or follow his owner's lead, is a smart dog, though not necessarily an obedient one.


----------



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

Dalko43 said:


> Does your dog act this way when on walks or meeting people/dogs on neutral ground?


Thanks for all the advice! And no, she's pretty friendly actually on walks. If someone comes at her too quickly, like you said, sometimes she will react. Of some people, she becomes a little wary, but usually she's completely fine on walks or in public. It's just at the house that she's very reactive. And I've gotten a reputable trainer who will be coming to help next week! I just wanted some input for in the meantime. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## ErinandScout (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you! As my first dog EVER, it's definitely been a learning experience. I appreciate the videos - it should help us out a lot


----------

